# New Member Of The Family



## Joe Pitz (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello All,

Just picked up a Clausing 6300,  5C collet and 3 jaw chuck.
Static phase converter,  will get the extension wired in tomorrow.
Quick change tool post, live center, tail stock drill chuck. Odds and ends tooling.


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 26, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice machine, I hope it gets along good with all the other machines in the shop.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## hvontres (Jun 26, 2015)

That is a fine looking machine there.. And it looks much better than my poor 6300 when I picked it up


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.   Very nice looking from what I see.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks All for the feedback

Joe


----------



## hvontres (Jun 26, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> Thanks All for the feedback
> 
> Joe


your welcome. And I just noticed that you are down in my neighborhood


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Henry,  Yes just up the road,

I saw your blog,  you are doing quite the rebuild,  Looks great.  I will have to pick your brain with a few issues I have.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## samthedog (Jun 27, 2015)

Lovely looking little lathe. It looks hardly used.

Paul.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Paul,  The guy I bought it from painted the front of the lathe,  did not paint the back. Still needs a little work.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 27, 2015)

you got a quality machine that will last many years. Nice Score!!


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Doctor,  

Joe


----------



## adam3999 (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I wanted that same lathe but it didn't last long on Craigslist.  Looks like it found a good home.


----------



## Dynafoiler (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks adam3999 and Dynafoiler..  Been working it over,  Just picked up a new chuck and doing all of the normal adjustments and leveling.  Bolted to floor with cement anchors.


Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2015)

Joe,

I was glad to ready your last sentence.  Far too many hobby machinists ignore that step and do dumb things like putting their lathe on casters (totally ignoring machine shop SOP and the instructions in almost every lathe owner/operator's manual that I have ever read, from little 6 x 18's all the way up to a 56 x 240 that I once had some parts machined on.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Robert,  That was a tough job,  my chest was sore for a few days after leaning on the drill, trying to get the holes drilled for the anchors.  Do not have a hammer drill, but I used an electric drill and if I hit a rock, I then tapped on the drill bit with a hammer.

Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 25, 2015)

Tell me is that normal to mount the three jaw in the collet chuck ? isn't it too big and heavy


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Kiwi,  yup way too heavy.  First thing I did when I bought the lathe was order an L00 adapter and remove the collet mount from the chuck.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Joe It will be a nice lathe I still have my father's myford ML7  using it for small jobs.  Nice to know you can get the L series adapters out there like hens teeth over here managed to get a  LO drive plate last month I now just have to acquire a fixed steady for my Colchester Master I can possibly make one if a job comes in before the acquisition which will be an interesting project for me


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Kiwi,  wow,  post some pics of the lathes, I am sure those are some nice vintage lathes.  I ordered my L00 adapter from Canada,  The ones here in the states must  be made of some rare material as they sure are pricey.

Yes I am going through lots of effort on getting the tailstock lined up, and getting the chuck run out down to a minimum.  A bunch of work for a newbie, like myself.  I was hoping to just start in learning basic lathe operations, but no I have to now figure out how to get it working correctly.

I guess one of the draw backs of purchasing a older lathe than buying a new one.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 27, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 27, 2015)

http://i355.photobucket.com/albums/r457/Thorcalmac/Myford 018.jpg
Having a little trouble getting photos to upload  HaHa


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Kiwi,  the Colchester Master looks like a solid lathe.

I will have to pick up a dead center, I only have a few live centers.  I will try the method you mention for setting up the tail stock.  I was also thinking of polishing up the spindle nose with some wet/dry paper.  Now that i hear you have done this I will do the same.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow, the Myford has a really interesting headstock on it.  What is the metal pivot arm at the rear of the headstock.  On your grinder setup, it looks like you can put a belt on the roller at the back and around the drive wheel?  Did you create a DIY belt sander?

Looks cool.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 27, 2015)

The pivot arm is just the motor mount and also supports the top shaft 
 and on the buff les the linishing belt is missing in the photo yes knocked it up in an afternoon many years ago just to get a job done  it's a bit rough but works well hence its still around


----------

